# Do I order an A4 TDI Quattro?



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

With a baby on the way, missus is keeping the RS4 cab and I need to get something sensible.

Have been offered an S4 or 3.0 TDI Quattro Avant with 10% discount from a dealer......just don't know whether to do it or buy a used one like Tim's!!!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

IanWest said:


> With a baby on the way, missus is keeping the RS4 cab and I need to get something sensible.
> 
> Have been offered an S4 or 3.0 TDI Quattro Avant with 10% discount from a dealer......just don't know whether to do it or buy a used one like Tim's!!!!




10% discount is pretty sizeable. How come I never buy cars where anyone's offering reductions? 

Mine's still available, but I'm getting some trade quotes on it tomorrow... so don't hang around


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Guess it is coming to the end of it's life cycle.

Still interested in yours but waiting for pictures and a price!!


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

...and just seen it in the For Sale section!! Sorry!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

IanWest said:


> ...and just seen it in the For Sale section!! Sorry!


Yeah... 

I can get some interior shots over the weekend...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Buy Tims. That's a lot of car for the money. Esp. once another has taken the depreciation hit. Still better looking than the guppy grill A4.

Spend Â£200 on a full detail and hey presto, it will look great. I am sure that the dog hairs will come out eventually, but if not kiddy puke will bind them together nicely.

Congrats BTW.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Seeing as Tim traded his in, went for the TDI in the end- 12% off  Took some doing but will mean that we have a sensible car for when the baby arrives.

Phantom Black, with graphite leather, luxury pack, executive pack, privacy glass, sat nav and Cd.- it was due to be a showroom car. Looks good with a guaranteed residual, pick it up next week- at least the Metro can go back into the garage!


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

DOnt forget - its easier to get baby buggies into a A4 Saloon than Avant 

That TDi is great - we had one as a loaner a few weeks back.


----------



## Merlin66 (Jan 10, 2005)

IanWest said:


> Seeing as Tim traded his in, went for the TDI in the end- 12% off


Thats an exceedingly sensible choice and great discount too.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Have you got the car yet Ian?

I keep seeing the 3.0 TDi Avants and wondered what they ewre like in the real world.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

It arrives on Friday I think so I will let you know but seems like it will be fun. Although, several dealers did suggest the 2.0TDI 170 as an alternative. It is more economical but there didn't seem to be a huge difference price wise so I went for the bigger engine.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

IanWest said:


> It arrives on Friday I think so I will let you know but seems like it will be fun. Although, several dealers did suggest the 2.0TDI 170 as an alternative. It is more economical but there didn't seem to be a huge difference price wise so I went for the bigger engine.


Must admit, when we priced them up new there wasn't a massive difference in price. But the problem with that line of thinking is when you say to yourself, if we just spent Â£X amount more, we could get...

Before you know it, your budget has doubled. :roll:


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Ah but I justified it with saying it was a lot cheaper than the RS4 Avant which my wife was trying to talk me into! I was being sensible for once. However, I did talk myself into a Â£1500 refundable deposit on an R8 V10 whilst dealing with it though!

Interestingly, the PCP monthly payments and the much higher guaranteed residual brought the payments very close to the 2.0 TDI. They seem to be very rare which should be good for the future residuals. Used ones are still being advertised at Â£2-3,000 more than our new one!


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Kell,

It arrived on Friday and I have been very impressed with it. It pulls like a train and there is no wheelspin with the quattro which is a problem on our 2.0TDI A3 pool car. Very relaxing to drive

Only thing is that it came with the luxury pack and the Volcano leather looks a bit cheap compared to the Nappa in the RS4 but looks a lot more durable.

I will take some pictures at the weekend and upload them.


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

I had a brand new A4 2.0 TDi S-Line Avant as a rental car the last 2 days, in Germany. Did about 450kms in it. Nice enough car. However, at any time other than 50mph on the motorway then it felt as rough as a badgers arse. Nice and torquey, but my god it had a lot of vibration through the clutch and gearstick. Sat Nav worked OK - never used VAG Sat Nav before (once I got it into English that is).

As a petrolhead, who appreciates good engine design, but in the end despises diesels, I decided to ruin it. I refueled with some nice petrol instead. Took 2km to break down  (luckily only 2km from the airport).

Actually, I thought I was putting diesel in  - I (thought I had) avoided the petrol nozzles, but it seems there was no diesel at this part of the petrol station and I should have gone to the 'truckers' side. Bizarre since so many cars are diesel powered over there.

Now hoping my company insurance covers the cost... I see Avis charged me 500 Euros extra already plus a refuel and a service charge. (I think the 500 Euros is policy excess.) Serves the company right for not letting us have Avis refuel for us.


----------

